

Dotfiles are meant to be forked [2010] - evolve2k
http://zachholman.com/2010/08/dotfiles-are-meant-to-be-forked/

======
evolve2k
Came across this excellent blog and project from Github's Zach Holman which
I'm planning to use, thought I'd re-share it with you all incase anyone else
is also planning to tune their mac over the break.

